# MotoMaster Manual Fluid Extractor, 6.5 L ( should i get this?)



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

I am thinking of either paying a mechanical shop to do a simple Drain and refill my automatic ' 06 Xtrail transmission fluid. Last time i did that i got a decent deal /discount thru my automotive related work connections. That was $80, but i no longer have that option. I am thinking, an average drain/refill/keep existing tranny filter/ would cost me on average about $100-120. I was searching the online forum on here and somebody mentioned they use a oil /tranny fluid extractor, no need to go under the truck and drop the tranny pan. From what i read previously, only dropping the tranny pan will only drain half the transmission fluid. So, i googled '' manual fluid extractor'' and i found one on sale at Canadian Tire for $100 ( reg. was $125). Basically it is just a reverse vacuum pump , suction tube, drain tube, 6.5L container . So what i'm thinking, is if i buy this device, i guess i could do my own tranny/oil changes at home in my driveway, avoid the engine/tranny oil flushes and i could use this extractor on my Xtrail or other vehicles in the future. Just pay for fluids i need to replace and of course i would still go under my vehicles to drain the half liter or so of fluids from the bottom end.....but overall way less potential for messes to clean up and a more effective drain and fill at home. Have any of you guys bought/used/heard of these fluid extractors and what is your opinion? thanks. MotoMaster Manual Fluid Extractor, 6.5 L | Canadian Tire


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't think you'll get any more of the old fluid out than you would just draining it, perhaps less. I usually do a drain and refill, drive it a bit, drain and refill, drive a bit, drain and refill. You can repeat as often as you want. By then almost all the fluid is new and the tiny bit of old stuff mixed in doesn't matter much. A big pail of motomaster tranny fluid is cheap.
You can also drain it by the tranny cooler hose going into the rad. If you start the engine most of the old fluid is pumped out of the passageways inside the tranny. You can add fresh fluid while doing it to clean everything out. Two people helps.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

on the subject of Transmission fluid, 
*Castrol Transmax Import Multi-Vehicle Automatic Transmission Fluid*

Part #: CAS 0067266
$8.98 / each per liter at Home Depot. ca. .....i believe i need 6 liters ? NAPA price was next best at 
$10.34
/Each


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> I don't think you'll get any more of the old fluid out than you would just draining it, perhaps less. I usually do a drain and refill, drive it a bit, drain and refill, drive a bit, drain and refill. You can repeat as often as you want. By then almost all the fluid is new and the tiny bit of old stuff mixed in doesn't matter much. A big pail of motomaster tranny fluid is cheap.
> You can also drain it by the tranny cooler hose going into the rad. If you start the engine most of the old fluid is pumped out of the passageways inside the tranny. You can add fresh fluid while doing it to clean everything out. Two people helps.


but i often read stuff like this online : '' When changing your transmission fluid, you open the transmission drain located on the underside of the car. This allows about 40% to 50% of the transmission fluid to drain out into the pan. The other 50%-60% of the fluid remains in the torque converter and other parts of the transmission. ''---So i am a bit confused. Would the extractor pump get 90% of the tranny fluid out or would there still be %50-60 fluid still in the torque converter even if the extractor used? My other question is, is it not possible to go under my Xtrail and back off a transmission drain plug versus unbolting the entire transmission pan ? i'm starting to recall why i paid a shop a few years ago to drain and fill my traNsmission.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hmmm..ok, seems like the extractor pump will not get the fluid out of the torque converter. Perhaps all things considered, maybe it be best to spend a bit more and pay for a transmission Flush. That seems to be the proper way to remove all the old tranny fluid in a one shot deal and not having to just Drain, fill, drain, fill , drain, fill till the final fill is clean. Transmission Flush vs Fluid Change | Transmission Repair Guy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There were posts about how to get the fluid out of the torque convertor. I never did as I figured it was a procedure with more potential to mess up. Come to think about it, I think Otomodo wrote a bit of a how-to. Drain and fill is the easiest. I always used the same Castrol multi for Japanese imports, though last time I did it, I used the Castrol Transmax Full Synthetic. For some reason, my local Wal-Mart was clearing it out for $4 per quart bottle, so I checked if it would be ok to use and then scooped up the last 5 bottles. I think Costco also carries it at a fairly low price.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks to all for advice, but i think for now i do the simple and cheap(er) method of removing the tranny pan Bolt and let whatever old dirty fluid amount drain into a container. I believe that might be only 3 liters or so. Maybe after a bit more online and in person professional advice, i might fork out the money for a true mechanical shop transmission flush.


----------

